# Goodbye my angel Belle



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Some of you recall I posted a thread back in October about my mare Belle. She was going through a episode of colic. We'll since then, she never really bounced back. She colicked on again and off for over a month. About 7 or 8 times. I have heard of chronic colic, but not to this extent. We ruled out a stone as when she would come around after an episode, she would return to almost normal attitude and appetite as well as manure production. But every time she coliced, it was becoming harder for her to come around, it would take several days.

The week before thanksgiving, Belle became lethargic and lost her appetite. My vet came out and drew some blood to see what could be causing her to be so sick. The results came back with elevated BUN, which indicated she need IV fluids to flush her kidneys out. At that point my vet felt we were dealing with colitis. We hospitalized her and began the IV fluids and antibiotics. She stayed in the clinic for over a week and she seemed to come around fairly well and was responding to treatment. Yesterday was her best day ever, Belle's appetite was normal, her energy up, and acting very alert. My vet cleared her to come home yesterday, I was so happy to see her come off that trailer. She whinnied for all her horse friends, they all whinnied back. She even pulled me around by the lead rope to eat some grass. That was my Belle.

But then this morning, as I went out to go feed and check on her, she was gone. Just like that, my angel Belle has gone on to be a true angel in the heavens above. I am completely at a loss for words. I can't believe she is gone. Belle was my heart horse. My puppy dog of a horse. She did everything I asked her. Never gave me one bit of trouble. What more could I ask for? 

My vet believes she had a bowel rupture. He said it honestly was a very quick and painless way for her to go. We did everything we could. I have to admit, I have no regrets. We fought long and hard for over 2 months. It just goes to show you that even with the best care and you do everything you should to keep these animals healthy and happy, sometimes things like this happen. Even though horses are big animals, they are very delicate. And the time we have with them is very precious. Maybe that's why people who don't have the horse bug don't understand why we have such a strong bond with our horses? 

With this, I say goodbye Belle. I will forever miss you. May you live on in freedom and peace. May you no longer suffer. This goodbye for now, but not forever. Until we meet again, I will always hold a place for you in my heart.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My deepest condolences on your loss. For their size, they're such delicate animals.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've never lost a horse, but I did lose my dog who we had for 8 years. And she went the same way, she was feeling better than she had since she was 5 years old the night before. The next morning she passed away very quickly after we noticed something was off. She had kidney failure, even with treatment. 

I think it's the best way for an animal to go, when they can be happy as possible up until the end. At least she knew she is well loved. *hugs!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. How heartbreaking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for your condolences. It is defiantly one the most painful days I have experienced. I was blessed to have Belle in my life for the few years I had her.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

_I am so very very sorry for your loss. I have a special mare, and I know I would be devastated beyond words. Just please remember the good times, and know you did everything_ possible for her - and more than most would have done. I'm sure it was quick and painless and she will indeed be an angel in heaven.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.

My hubby and I lost our first horse and three dogs in the last 30 years... Each of our boyz took a piece of our hearts with them when they went over the 'rainbow bridge'.

Donna


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Whether unexpected or planned, it is never easy. I lost my heart horse, T, last year. Like your Belle, she was an amazing horse and I feel blessed to have had her in my life. 

My girl is still with me, but just not physically. When I need her to steady Walka, I just ask her to stay with us and show the boy. Maybe it helps to ease me, but Walka usually calms and does as asked and all is good. 

Take care,
Tess


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. You did everything you possibly could. RIP Belle.


----------



## Ridepainfree (Sep 24, 2013)

I feel your pain. I lost my beautiful boy 4 months ago. He died in the field. I can only take comfort in the fact that it was fast and painless for him. He was in his favourite place when it happened. He was only 14 years old, I had him for 10 years. That was not long enough. He was a doll, we were so connected. 

I still cry for him every day and I will always continue to talk to him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

That sounds awful... ): I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry. You did try so hard to help her. 
((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------

